# are local fish safe for sushi? what fish and how far inland?



## crazyates (Sep 3, 2011)

I recently viewed "Jiro Dreams of Sushi" on netflix and got the itch to make my own sushi at home. The fish I'll use will be fresh without a doubt but does anyone know what fish are safe and how far inland you can get them? I hope to use Flounder, hour old mullet and they were even using shad in the documentary. I frequent blackwater bay south of I10 and the Alabama point area as well as Little Lagoon and Fort Morgan. Any input would be VERY much appreciated and used. The fish seem to be the most expensive ingredient and if I could have fun getting them and save money too that would be great. I got brave and made nigiri using an extremely fresh 1/4 inch thick mullet fillet that was soaked in lemon juice for 30 minutes. It started a hell of a stir at work and actually got me worried. My Google searches haven't been helpful. Thanks for any and all help guys and gals!!!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I once heard this word of advice regarding the consumption of raw fish.

If you can stand on land and catch it, then you shouldn't eat it raw. So, I would definitely steer away from bass, mullet, carp, redfish, trout, flounder, black snapper, etc...

But, other fish like red snapper, grouper, tuna, etc... could safely be eaten raw.

The only exception that I'll ever make is oysters.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I get fish from patties and havent had an issue yet, its way cheaper than going to the sushi bar


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

60hertz said:


> I once heard this word of advice regarding the consumption of raw fish.
> 
> If you can stand on land and catch it, then you shouldn't eat it raw. So, I would definitely steer away from bass, mullet, carp, redfish, trout, flounder, black snapper, etc...
> 
> ...


I have to disagree with the black/mangrove snapper. They are one of the best for sushi/sashimi.

Also, bottom feeders I have heard tend to have more parasites. So far Ive had red snapper, mangrove snapper, spanish mackerel and BFT raw and caught by my self. Its all been great and Im still here.


----------



## blzr (Oct 23, 2007)

I would ONLY eat offshore fish and NOT inshore.... I eat tuna that I have caught all the time. I'll eat snapper but I usually freeze it for about a week first. Just be careful with the intestines, that's where the bad stuff is.

The problem with inshore fish is parasites. Freshwater fish commonly have many parasites that can easily be transmitted to humans.

Generally the offshore species have fewer parasites and the ones they have normally don't match up well with with warm blooded animals.


----------



## crazyates (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow, okay guys no inshore fish for me! I'll just have to hit the gulf in a friends boat or go to the market. I have a 14' boat and I mainly just wanted the pleasure of catching them myself. Thank you all very much for your input!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Or get a kayak


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Is that your boat in your avatar? looks like it could be a gigging machine


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Sheephead makes GREAT ceviche, never tried it for sushi.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

lsucole said:


> Sheephead makes GREAT ceviche, never tried it for sushi.


x2. A lot of the redfish and sheepshead I catch in Louisiana ends up getting turned into ceviche.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

If you have the craving for sushi, run down to Pattis and get you some yellowfin. A little goes a long way. YouTube has enough information on learning how to make the rice and how to roll. Heck, you can learn how to build a nuclear device on there. Wahoo makes real good sushi. Fresh blackfin done right is good too...


----------



## Seaquility (Nov 13, 2007)

Sushi that you buy in a restaurant has been frozen or chilled to a certain low temp. I can't remember the safe range, but you should always freeze it before eating if you want to kill the parasites. Google sushi preparation, or something like that and you will find it. I know people who eat fish raw on the boat, and have done it once, but not again after reading about the dangers. I usually freeze it in vacuum packed food saver bags for a day or two. It is also much easier to slice it thin if it is slightly frozen. Cobia is great that way, and I wouldn't hesitate to try flounder or sheephead.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I think it's 0 degrees for 4 hours. Patti carries sushi grade. On the same note, I have made a pile of fresh sushi. Parasite ain't got me yet but there is that risk...


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

The parasites are not likely to be in the meat, but rather the meat gets contaminated in the processing. Most parasites (there are exceptions) live in the digestive tract. Some spend a bit of time in flesh as a part of their life cycle. 

All restaurant sushi is frozen for bit to ensure it is "okay" to eat. I eat Tuna on the boat sometimes so far nothing bad has happened. I make ceviche from Mahi, Tuna, Snapper, Grouper its all good. 

Raw oysters are way more likely to be contaminated than fin fish.

The very best sushi would be made from a really large flathead I'm thinking. You could use a big collard green leaf for a wrapper, maybe some crappie roe on top. Well maybe not.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Just for the record; My daughter had tuna at the global grill this weekend and a few hours later was extremely sick!


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

I think it all depends on a person, whether or not they can handle it. But if you have never eaten raw fish in your whole life, I would not recommend to start now. I definitely would not eat any raw fish that came from the fresh water at all. I love sashimi, but don't like sushi at all.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

crazyates said:


> Wow, okay guys no inshore fish for me! I'll just have to hit the gulf in a friends boat or go to the market. I have a 14' boat and I mainly just wanted the pleasure of catching them myself. Thank you all very much for your input!


Yeah, I definitely wouldn't eat any inshore fish in a raw state.


----------



## crazyates (Sep 3, 2011)

I'll be seeing pattis for some fish soon. I just bought a nice sushi book so I'll be practicing on it when I can. Don't know much about the ceviche but the collard leaf would have been a perfect match for the mullet fillet I ate contender!


----------



## crazyates (Sep 3, 2011)

I have the boat setup for floundering now with 7 LEDs and a 2012 30 etec tiller. If you know any spots here in Milton we can go sometime. I always go to AL because the guy that got me into it lives there and took me to some good spots. Or just some ideas would be great. Thanks oxbeast


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Azevedo from this forum does pretty good here in milton. Im a total noob at gigging but wouldnt mind learning.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Seaquility said:


> Sushi that you buy in a restaurant has been frozen or chilled to a certain low temp. I can't remember the safe range, but you should always freeze it before eating if you want to kill the parasites. Google sushi preparation, or something like that and you will find it. I know people who eat fish raw on the boat, and have done it once, but not again after reading about the dangers. I usually freeze it in vacuum packed food saver bags for a day or two. It is also much easier to slice it thin if it is slightly frozen. Cobia is great that way, and I wouldn't hesitate to try flounder or sheephead.


Your average home freezer isnt going to get cold enough to kill the nasties. The .gov mandate takes a commercial/medical grade freezer to achieve.

Also, like stated earlier, contamination is your biggest concern.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

We love sushi, but we don't fool around. We go to the same restaurant (Sake) at least once a week. Well, some others too. A good sushi chef, I think, spends a year or two as an apprentice.


----------

